# Jigsaw Cutting Hdpe



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Does anybody have any tips for cutting HDPE (like cutting board) with a jigsaw? I cut out a couple frames the other day and had trouble with the cuts filling back in with melted material. I found that a big, rough-cut wood blade worked a little better than a scroll cut-type blade but it still kind of sucked.
I'm sure using a coping saw or some other hand saw would eliminate this problem but I don't really want to. I don't make that many frames anymore and don't want to invest in any new tools.
So, how can I get a cleaner cut on HDPE with my jigsaw?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Cut at a slow setting and take your time maybe?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Slow down the cut
Lubricate the blade to lessen heat caused by friction
Regularly stop, clear the swarf and clean the teeth on the blade
Make sure you are using a blade designed for use with soft plastics


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Slow down the cut
> Lubricate the blade to lessen heat caused by friction
> Regularly stop, clear the swarf and clean the teeth on the blade
> Make sure you are using a blade designed for use with soft plastics


"Swarf " is my new favorite word!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

If you are only doing a few frames, I think a coping saw is the way to go. By the time you go to the trouble of lubricating the blade, cleaning the swarf, etc., on a power saw, the coping saw will be just about as fast. A coping saw and a set of blades will cost less than $10. And hand tools are easier on the ears ...

Another option which I use and does not cause heat welding in the cut is a variable speed scroll saw. These are essentially a power coping saw. Here is the one I use ... I am sure there will be something similar available in your area.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/6/Tools/3/StationaryTools/ScrollSaws/PRD~0556715P/Mastercraft+16-in.+Variable-Speed+Scroll+Saw.jsp?locale=en

But you said you did not want to buy another tool ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Charles said:


> If you are only doing a few frames, I think a coping saw is the way to go. By the time you go to the trouble of lubricating the blade, cleaning the swarf, etc., on a power saw, the coping saw will be just about as fast. A coping saw and a set of blades will cost less than $10. And hand tools are easier on the ears ...
> 
> Another option which I use and does not cause heat welding in the cut is a variable speed scroll saw. These are essentially a power coping saw. Here is the one I use ... I am sure there will be something similar available in your area.
> 
> ...


A coping saw is what I used on all my frames because I don't have power tools.
I cut PE board frames too and it worked just fine.
You will get sweaty though







especially when you cut oak, etc.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I cut it with a skip toothed saw blade on my band saw and have no ptoblems. I cut it pretty fast. -- Tex


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

just got my rtx with dremel bits. Ill let you know how it works out next week after I try it. Good luck!


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

heres something I found on another forum about hdpe and acrylic, sounds like good info but a jigsaw is not mentioned,its all routing:
"I have extensive plastic routing experience from my days designing aquarium filters. All types of plastics can be routed. For straight routes, use a spiral flute UPCUT (important) bit. This provides the smoothest cut with the least amount of melting. Couple that with a high power (2 HP or greater) and high speed (>= 20,000 RPM) router and melting will disappear completely. The last router I used was a Milwaukee 3.5 HP production router. With it I was able to route through 3/4" thick PVC and acrylic plate without bogging down."


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Coping saw at the Big Orange Box Store is super cheap.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a circular drill press planer that works great on Poly or HDPE. I have to be carful with my Forstner bits though and not drill too deep. -- Tex


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Right!??


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

That looks like a snarf.


----------

